# Puppy temperament - red flags?



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm having some trouble figuring out what my 10 week old Harvey is all about. 
He is very independent and mostly serious. During training he seems hesitant to follow commands rather than excited. He seems to take it as a dominance thing instead of a fun time. If he lays down when asked, it is in a hesitant submissive and uncomfortable way. Whenever I ask him to do something he doesn't want to, he will sit and stare at me, then lift his bum and bark. 
My concern is that he always seems calculated as opposed to spontaneous and happy as you would expect from a 10 week old golden. Today I even noticed the area around his mouth shaking as if he was getting ready to curl his lips, all while staring at me not wanting to obey.
His mouth is always closed.
When I sit on the floor and he comes to lie down beside me, or put his head on my lap, if I pet him he starts licking his lips. As if he didn't want to be touched, just wants to lie there.
Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Licking lips is a calming signal...pup sounds like he is telling you, what you are doing is too much. For now when he lies next to you, I would go by his lead and keep interactions to a minimum. Please read other threads on dominance...dominance does not cross species. I suggest getting into training classes with someone who really understands dog behavior.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, training sessions should be kept short, around 30 minutes at a time, maybe 2 or 3 times a day. If he is having motivation problems then you need a higher value treat or need to plan your training session before you feed him his dinner when he is hungry.

My dogs are pretty food motivated but once in awhile they just weren't in the mood for it. I just stopped the session and didn't give them a treat and tried another time. They still learned the commands though, it just takes time. I have three dogs and each have their own particular thing that took longer than other things to learn. It's just a matter of patience.

p.s. At 10 weeks he's still probably not sure he's doing the right thing or just hesitant simply because that's not what he had in mind. My 6 month old will still sometimes slowly lie down or even not lie down at all. It takes a long time to train them to respond consistently. In short, he might just be thinking real hard.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree with both of the previous posts but would like to add that at 10 weeks the little guy is probably too young to have those commands down pat and is probably struggling to figure out exactly what you expect of him. Each dog has its own type of attention span for training. I also have 3 dogs. My flattie was the most interested in it. She would go for up to an hour when she was young. She simply loved it. My coonhound had the attention span of a gnat and if I could hold his attention for training for more than 5 minutes at a time I was doing well. With Bailey it was somewhere in between and some days he just was NOT in the mood in spite of the most high value treats. So each dog is different and you need to keep at it with patience and persistence and find what works for your guy.


----------



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you guys for the input. 
The way he behaves during training is always the same, and he seems to be very motivated by the treat, but sort of //annoyed that I won't just give them to him. 
The times he does the stare and bark, is when I ask him to get back in his crate after nighttime potty break. Or when I say ALL DONE, and praise to signal the end of training, and he wants more treats. And the reason his behavior seems strange to me is because he is very calm and calculated. None this comes spontaneously from excitement or being hyper.
Is it normal for puppies this young to stare the owner in the eye, stand his ground and bark when he is being asked to do something he doesn't want? Like going back in the crate he has no problem sleeping in? 

Not sure if this is relevant, but we have been very respectful and understanding with him in the one week he's been with us. He is definitely not over stimulated or over interacted with in any way. We've been giving him space, letting him adjust. 
I just want to make sure this is not uncommon and doesn't mean he is not going to be a loving companion.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I think what you are experiencing is very normal for a 10 week old. When I got mine at 8wks I spent the first few weeks doing no training except spending time bonding and playing calmly with toys and of course potty training. I started out teaching 1 command at a time for maybe 5 minutes a couple times a day. Maybe he is confused with to much at once since you have only had him 1 week.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Cezaura said:


> Thank you guys for the input.
> Is it normal for puppies this young to stare the owner in the eye, stand his ground and bark when he is being asked to do something he doesn't want? Like going back in the crate he has no problem sleeping in?


Puppies go through a few different developmental stages. In particular, there are two fear stages and a teenager phase. So, honestly, their behavior will be kind of unpredictable for up to 3 years. They will test boundaries, just like kids, by barking or not listening so you just have to be consistent and firm. Are you afraid he will bite you? You have to be firm and persistent and make sure he doesn't feel that by barking, he is getting his way. I think you just need a higher value treat. Don't just show him the treat, hold it tightly and put it under his nose. If that doesn't work, hold it tightly and put it in his mouth a little. Usually smelling it will make them want it enough but, if not, usually tasting it a little will. Also, you might have to train them on how to take a treat. Some dogs are pretty bitey. Just don't give it to them until they take it nicely. I learned a lot of this from training classes and think they have been very helpful. Basically, you have to get his attention with the treat and then you might be able to send him into the crate (or whatever command it is) and when he does, give him the treat. You might have to keep using that treat to get him focused on you, is what I'm saying. And, often, they don't notice it until they can smell it or taste it because they are too distracted or excited or it's hidden in your hand that is a couple feet above them.

I don't see staring you in the eye as a problem necessarily. Especially at 10 weeks. The puppy will be very bitey as well. My 6 month old is still unpredictable and in a teenager phase. That's the phase where they forget everything you ever taught them and you feel like your starting at square one.

But, I have two 3 year olds and we've been through this and if you are consistent, they will learn even if you feel like you've gone through it a million times.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It doesn't sound to me like he isn't wanting to do the commands, but more like "I don't know what you want!".

We do SHORT training sessions throughout the day - no longer than 5 - 10 minutes at a time, to keep training fun for both of us. Sometimes we do quick little repetitions during commercial breaks even. 

But most of all, he's a BABY! Don't expect adult maturity and obedience from a baby who has only been alive for 10 weeks old and is still trying to figure out his world.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I totally agree with Rabernet. He's a baby and is just confused to much going on in 1 short week.


----------



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated. I did get scared a couple times, which I didn't expect would happen. I've done a tremendous amount of research and trying to do the best thing, but as a first time owner I have a hard time interpreting his signals. Thanks for reassuring that we are on the right track


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

rabernet said:


> It doesn't sound to me like he isn't wanting to do the commands, but more like "I don't know what you want!".
> 
> We do SHORT training sessions throughout the day - no longer than 5 - 10 minutes at a time, to keep training fun for both of us. Sometimes we do quick little repetitions during commercial breaks even.
> 
> But most of all, he's a BABY! Don't expect adult maturity and obedience from a baby who has only been alive for 10 weeks old and is still trying to figure out his world.


I'll just quote this, it is spot on. He is much too young to understand what you want, his hesitation is not reluctance to obey it is 100% because he does not understand what you want YET. 

You are expecting way too much from such a young baby puppy. Are you disciplining him, correcting him, telling him no strongly? If you have, you are causing him to hesitate because he's afraid of being punished.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Cezaura - welcome to the forum! I am glad you joined and posted because you will truly find a wealth of information as your puppy grows into a much loved family member.

I am impressed with your discerning questions given you are a first time owner. I agree with the members that have already posted that at this age, your baby is still just trying to figure all all the changes that are happening in his world. That doesn't mean you can't incorporate training into each day (you definitely can and should), it just means that it must be fun-centered with lots of patience. 

I would encourage you to enroll in a puppy class. These are great for the puppies and great for the owners. They are play-centered and a lot of fun.
Plus you will be able to check any behaviors that are concerning to you and know how to handle them.

Having said that, don't completely discount your observations and concerns thus far. I've had dogs all my life. I did have one puppy who sounds similar to yours. I didn't think too much about it when he was very young, maybe it would have been better if I had. It wasn't dominance, I later learned, it was more anxiety/fear. I would describe it as he wasn't "happy go lucky". He stared a lot as if he was concerned about what would happen next. Totally unlike any puppy I had ever had. Anyhow, he was always a serious boy as an adult but very loving, just took like very seriously. Be sure to socialize him as much as possible as the more positive experiences he has as a little guy will help.

Have you seen the "Puppy's Rule of Twelve"? It's a good guide.

http://www.ruffcustomers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/puppy12.pdf

It might help if you keep notes as you go through the next few weeks/months. If you enlist the help of a trainer at some point, your notes will be helpful.

Again, welcome and we look forward to hearing more!


----------



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

I should clarify. We only do one or two 5 minute training just for fun. I always set him up for success and he seems to be very interested. He sits down beside me with full attention as soon as I get the treats, and we've only tried 3 commands which he is doing awesome with. 
I simply wasn't sure about his overall temperament because its nothing like I've seen from puppies. 
Don't want my post to give the wrong impression, I don't expect anything from him. He received lots of praise and absolutely no punishment. Only doing training as mental engagement and bonding. And its always positive. 
But when I ask him to go back in his crate in the middle of the night, he knows exactly what I want. And he stands up to me and tells me NO in a way I wouldn't expect from a pup. And in general he doesn't have that excited, open, spontaneous attidute about him. 
I didn't know how much detail I would have to include to avoid misinterpretation, but I will try to be more accurate in the future.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Replace "stubborn", "annoyed" with "confused" and your interpretation will change too....

Sometimes we think we are being clear but these are babies that don't speak our language...they do not have malice, just frustration if they don't understand. Deep breaths, sessions short, not too much at once and enjoy your puppy.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

At night, if he has to go out of his crate to go potty, toss some treats in the back of the crate after he gets out. If you repeat this a few nights, he will be racing you back to the crate.

Like the others mention, I think your dog is confused and perhaps a little unsure of things. Always treat puppies like they are the smartest, best dog on the planet! This is your time to build a bond that will last a lifetime. I feel like you are finding issues where there aren't any. A good trainer will be able to help you, and if there is really an behavior issue, they can point you in the right direction (better than people on the internet) .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cezaura said:


> Thank you guys for the input.
> The way he behaves during training is always the same, and he seems to be very motivated by the treat, but sort of //annoyed that I won't just give them to him.
> .


It's really important not to anthropomorphize, and read human emotions into the dog's behavior. He is just a tiny fellow who has only been on this earth for ten weeks, and he has just been through the earthshaking loss of his littermate and mama. Who he is going to be cannot be seen in a crystal ball, and will be influenced mightily by the six months ahead. Most times, it takes a while for a pup to show who they are. Try to reward the behavior you want has you go through the day- use the marker word YES before giving treats or rewards so the pups knows precisely what he did right. It seems like the situation has a lot of pressure on the pup, and that you are feeling lots of internal pressure yourself. For now maybe just let him be who he is- and nature the little glimpses of what you like.


----------



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

Being a new puppy owner can be confusing. I have no point of reference. I'm thinking about every little thing because I want to do the best I can. 
I appreciate all the reassuring comments. Thank you


----------



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you so much for the guide. 
I will definitely look into classes, and would love to start socializing him more once he has all his shots. 
Looking forward to learning more about about everything golden around here


----------



## Cezaura (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you so much for the guide. 
I will definitely look into classes, and would love to start socializing him more once he has all his shots. 
Looking forward to learning more about about everything golden around here


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

At 7 months old I still need to throw treats in Lambeaus crate to get him in it. I had one dog that would go in and out of his crate all day on his own. And than my Lambeau now has never fussed or barked when put in this crate but never goes in and out of it on his own.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

My pup was also very serious and also did not enjoy being pet. As everyone else has said so well, this is more about him being unsure, feeling unsafe (you are new to him, as is the whole world), and just not knowing what to do vs anything else. I think it is lovely that he is coming near you-- shows he is starting to trust you and seek you out as his safe person! 

What we did to help my dog enjoy being pet was pair it with food. You can pet and feed or pet and then feed. My dog (almost 14 months) has come a long way. Lately he has been pawing at my husband when my husband stops petting him, asking for more! This is a dog who would IMMEDIATELY start to yawn anytime anyone pet him.

It is OK to use treats often. Just make sure you are using them to reinforce what you like vs. lure him into during things (with exceptions for luring him into positions like sit). 

Try to enjoy him as much as you can. I wish I had not been so focused on trying to get my dog trained-- there is a lot of pressure for that-- vs. just having fun.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

When our late Rottie was a puppy, she had this thing where when she didn't want to lie down when told, she would SLAP her front paws down on the floor really hard as she went down and make this weird grumble/growl/huff sound. She always went down when told, but it's like she was telling me all about how she didn't like it. It was pretty darn adorable actually, and she continued that throughout her life. We focused on potty training and bonding and playing with her until she was "settled in" well, then we started with commands.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a very serious golden she is a thinker. When she was a puppy she would stare at me and wait it was her way of giving me focus but she was unsure what the heck I wanted and it was her way of letting me know. But once she began to trust me and learn my body language she found it much easier and her enthusiasm started to come alive. Body language for a dog is very different from people and what we think as dominance is often anything but!

here are some online videos from a positive trainer that can give you lots of simple training games to work with your puppy. At 10weeks small 5-10 minutes a couple times a day are great. She also has videos on body language I found them pretty interesting and most were similar to what I was taught. I had another trainer whose videos I loved but I lost my links when my computer crashed but this can give you some ideas.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf66EEzCm2o


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper's mouth is always closed, too, which I always think is kind of different. The reason I like our signature picture here is because it's one of the very few pictures I have of him with his mouth open and his eyes sparkling. But I don't think he's serious at all, just his mouth is always closed.

I have had to talk to dog trainers about it, though, since they interpret an open mouth as a relaxed mouth. For Casper, the open mouth shows stress. If he were as relaxed as at home, his mouth would be closed. Except in this picture, this is an open mouth that isn't stress. Very rarely seen and never at dog school.

You've gotten good advice from the rest. At 10 weeks, your puppy barely understands the cue-action-reward cycle. Hence his frustration (barking) when you don't hand him a treat.

Oh, and do we get pictures?


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Hand feed your pup in the meantime and show no fear  . When Amber was at that age and learning her boundaries, she was up in arms especially if she had to be crated. But I am not a first time dog owner so a nasty puppy bite won't faze me. But, since its my hands that literally feed her...she respects them. Amber loves our walks and training. They are our bonding moments. Search out games you can play with your dog. And treat fast and consistently after each good thing she does. It could be he is getting frustrated because he does not understand what you want (which is why fast and constant feedback is necessary). good luck!


----------

